# the dude with the Elk antlers



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

In one Sierra road pic, he's wearing cycling shoes. Which means he pedals up the hill. How does he carry the helmet with antlers? Surely he doesn't wear them while riding... ?

Somewhere I got the impression he's related to Levi, brother in law or homeboy or something?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

A local Santa Rosa station was showing the live feed for Stage 1, along with their own babbling talking heads for commentary. At the top of the Coleman Valley climb, the video picked up elk horn guy, and also the Specialized angel chick. The commentator said "That looks like a five point rack!" It wasn't clear which one he was referring to.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

heh. pics?

btw that's cool the local stations are doing live coverage.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I rode up Sierra yesterday and he said his name was Corey, I think. I told him he was doing an awesome job!!!

Here's my tribute to the fans and podium girls.
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/t...alute-the-toc-podium-girls-and-the-superfans/

fc


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

He's one horny dude.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Somewhere I got the impression he's related to Levi, brother in law or homeboy or something?


He does have on a Montana cycling outfit, which is where Levi was from. Maybe there is some relation.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Noice Rack!!!


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I personally witnessed the dude pull the antlers/helmet out the back of a car yesterday, about 5 minutes before francois rode past him... Not sure if he got a ride in the car or not (guessing by the shoes, he rode up). 

Cool get-up nonetheless. Wonder what the story is..


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

B-Fun said:


> He does have on a Montana cycling outfit, which is where Levi was from. Maybe there is some relation.


Yeah, U of M Grizzlies cycling kit. Levi is from Butte which is about 120 miles from Missoula (UM home).


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

One of the guest commentators today said that they (the antlers) are plastic. Carbon fiber? - TF


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Isn't he the same guy who carried a giant flag during Lance's Tour day France victories? (Sorry, cant' find any picture evidence)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ok it's U of M Grizzlies... and he's wearing antlers. Does not compute.

Wouldn't it be cool if he brought, like, an actual grizzly and he could, like, train it so it chases all the riders up the hill? And, like, the last guy gets eaten? That would be so cool.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

JaeP said:


> Isn't he the same guy who carried a giant flag during Lance's Tour day France victories? (Sorry, cant' find any picture evidence)


That dude had a Texas kit.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Mootsie said:


> That dude had a Texas kit.


Same douche bag he wears diff kits. The Montana is in honor of Levi, Texas for Lance. I can't wait to see the guy fall.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

teoteoteo said:


> Same douche bag he wears diff kits. The Montana is in honor of Levi, Texas for Lance. I can't wait to see the guy fall.


Now, now. Name calling and wishing harm ain't cool.

I think the guy is awesome. He's a great icon and adds to the race.

fc


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

francois said:


> Now, now. Name calling and wishing harm ain't cool.
> 
> I think the guy is awesome. He's a great icon and adds to the race.
> 
> fc



There's more to the story than I'll tell here but I met the guy when the whole bit was getting started. I will say I saw a French fan almost take him out but you don't run that close to the riders with that kind of crap on your head.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

"...but you don't run that close to the riders with that kind of crap on your head."

Or without that kind of crap on your head. I love how the press keeps saying how dangerous these fans are and then plaster their picture across every video/publication out there. That's why they do it. - TF


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> "...but you don't run that close to the riders with that kind of crap on your head."
> 
> Or without that kind of crap on your head. I love how the press keeps saying how dangerous these fans are and then plaster their picture across every video/publication out there. That's why they do it. - TF



It can be done without risking harm, when it's done where there is enough space between the runner and riders, and there is no crowd. Of course when you do it that way there is no TV opportunity. I have done a few run alongs but sans antlers, and without fans to take me out. The is no reason why you can't be a nutbag, dressed head to toe, and still be safe at the same time. I haven't really watched the Cali appearances, but some of the French ones were too risky. 

I don't wish the guy harm either. Maybe he isn't the same dude I met, hard to tell in that get up as he was in street clothes before.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*More importantly . .*

Who would you like to watch your back in a bar fight?


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

*Antler Dude Revealed*

His name is Dory Holty (I had to guess the spelling, so it sould be wrong). I asked him to pose for me on his way up to the Balcom Canyon climb and asked him his name. He changed his outfit and helmet a bit for today...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Who would you like to watch your back in a bar fight?



Dede (devil) hands down. Get his armpits ripe, which happens a lot, and he'll drop a whole room of the toughest dudes around.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

teoteoteo said:


> Dede (devil) hands down. Get his armpits ripe, which happens a lot, and he'll drop a whole room of the toughest dudes around.


+1. 
Those antlers would be catchin the ceiling fan or the lite beer pennants, and throwing the dude off balance. 

Dede, otoh, has a sharp metal pitchfork, and exudes that kind of insane weirdness that is key to winning bar fights. Who's gonna mess with that.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Both the antler guy and Elvis guy (is he supposed to be Elvis?) got way too close to the cyclists for my liking. It's not that I object to the spectacle, but one slip could change the outcome of the race. The Specialized angel doesn't get her wings in riders faces.


----------



## Darrick (May 20, 2012)

*2012 Amgen Tour of California*


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Darrick said:


> Dore Holte, My name is Darrick his brother.


Is it too much to ask that he wear a fur coat to complete the ensemble and walk around the woods during specific times of the Fall, usually set aside by local municipalities?


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I wanna see a pic of this "Specialized angel chick".


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Darrick said:


> Dore Holte, My name is Darrick his brother.


If that's true, question . . . Is he the same one that wears other University jerseys? I've seen him wear an Oregon Ducks jersey. Being a huge Ducks fan, I love it. And both my husband and I get a big kick out of trying to spot him during the race.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

SFTifoso said:


> I wanna see a pic of this "Specialized angel chick".


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


>


Wow....and yes please!


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Re: The Specialized Angel pic.




Thread saved!


----------

